# Mortise Work



## Benjamin Tague (Jan 14, 2005)

I have never used a router before but I would like to learn. I need to replace 10 inside doors with new ones that do not have any hinges or mortise work completed. I recently purchased a hinge mortising template set, a 3HP plunge router and a 12 piece router bit set. However, I am lacking proper instructions on how to complete this task, can you help me?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

We have a show devoted to the process of hanging a door.click here to see the episode


----------

